# AMD/ATi - quelloffene Grafiktreiber

## hoschi

Hallo, einige duerften schon davon gelesen haben,

der Sales-Manager von ATi hat auf der RedHat-Summit quelloffene Grafiktreiber fuer ATi-Karten angekuendigt. Allerdings ohne naehere Informationen bezueglich Zeitpunkt und Lizenz.

Hier nochmal die allgemeine Grafiktreibersituation:

Intel - stelle Spezifikationen offen und hilft bei der Entwicklung, alle Grafikkarten werden sehr gut unterstuetzt

ATi - hat bis zur Radeon 8500 Spezifikationen bereitgestellt, der Open-Source Treiber unterstuetzt durch Hacking inzwischen sogar die X800. Der quellgeschlossene Treiber gilt als instabil, langsam und veraltet - generell hatte ATi noch nie wirklich gute Treiber im vergleich zu anderen Herstellern, egal fuer welches System.

Nvidia - es gibt nur den quellgeschlossenen Treiber, die allerdings gut funktionieren (Unified Driver Model)

3DFX - quelloffene Treiber, leider ist die Firma nicht mehr existent

Matrox - keine Ahnung

Waehrend man bei Laptops dank der guten Unterstuetzung der Intel-Karten so gut wie kein Probleme hat, steht man gerade als Spieler, Zeichner oder Modeller auf dem Desktop vor einem Problem. Entweder es genuegt eine aeltere Radeon-Karte oder man muss in den sauren Apfel beissen und eine Nvidia-Karte kaufen.

Bei Nvidia kommen allerdings nur Closed-Source Treiber in Frage, diese dringen aber als Kernel-Modul ins das Core-System ein, der politische Gedanke von Open-Source kann so nicht funktionieren. Da man dem System nicht mehr trauen kann. Ausserdem wird dabei, nach ansicht vieler, die GPL rechtlich verletzt. Grosse Teil der Kernelentwickler wollen schon seit laengern deshalb alle Interfaces die fuer quellgeschlossene Treiber noch zu Verfuegung stehen schliessen, allerdings hat man davon bisher immer Abstand genommen. Zu guter letzt ist man den Launen des Herstellers ausgeliefert, wovon gerade ATi-Kunden mit neueren Karte berichten koennen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nvidia und ATi, seit keine Spezifikationen mehr offen gelegt werden, haben ihre Haltung immer mit (Software)Patenten und fremden Quellcode in ihren Treibern begruendet. Ersteres war irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, den die eigenen Patente kann man nicht verletzen und sind ja durch die Patente geschuetzt. Und zweiteres ist sowieso kein Problem bei offenen Spezifikationen.

Es ist unklar ob ATi wirklich die OpenGL-Treiber offen legt, wenn sie es tun, waeren Nvidia-Karte bei Linux-Anwender bald eine Seltenheit, sofern Nvidia nicht nachzieht. Ist das Ganze also nur ein Testballon fuers Marketing? Oder sieht ATi die kritische Masse (von Linux) erreicht? Ich glaube ja nicht ganz daran dass ATi nur wegen der momentanen Staerke von Nvidia sowas ankuendigt. Allerdings sollte man, gerade was Grafikkartenhersteller angeht sehr vorsichtig sein. Da wird gern geflunkert (unsere Treiber bescheissen nicht, Nein, niemals und mit dem naechsten Treiber wird alles besser...).

Gruss Hoschi

<edit />

Testbericht von 3dcenter.org  zur neuen ATi-Radeon 2900XT. Die Karte macht von den Rohdaten keinen schlechten Eindruck, aber es scheint gewaltige Probleme mit der Performance zu geben. Wenn 3dcenter.org und computerbase.de Recht behaltenhat duerften dafuer die Treiber hauptverantwortlich sein.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm... erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich hoffe sehr, dass der Treiber bald/überhaupt rauskommt und dann auch alle Funktionen der Grafikchips unterstützt. Ich kann mir nämlich schon vorstellen, dass sie wegen Patenten oder sonstigem Unfug ein paar Sachen in den offenen Treiber nicht einbauen.

Hoffen wir also das beste!

----------

## hoschi

Bei uns im cs.de-Board wurde auch vermutet, dass ATi keine Sonderloesung fahren wird, sondern wie alle Xorg-Treiber auf MESA zurueckgreifen wird. Dann muessten sie wirklich nur den Grafikchip selbst unterstuetzen und koennten damit viele patentrechtlichen Probleme aus dem Weg gehen und haetten wohl sicherlich auch keinen Code von Dritten in ihren Treibern.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich hab diese News auch schon gelesen, leider bin ich im Moment an meinem Hauptrechner an den fglrx gebunden (x1900xt). Der Treiber läuft zwar problemlos, aber ich mag die OS Treiber auf den anderen ATI hier (x800pro und 9500pro). Lustig ist übrigens, dass AMD/ATI versucht ihr CCC in linux zu haben, trägt sich auch sauber ins KDE Menü ein, aber ausser "hallo, ich bin eine ATI Karte" gibt es da noch nichts zu sehen.

Die 2x00 Generation sieht gut aus, je nach beta- Treiberversion können ja die Ergebnisse stark schwanken. Doppelt so viele FPS mit Treiber A als mit Treiber B.   :Shocked:   Den Stromverbrauch finde ich nicht so schlimm, wie die Kiddies immer rummeckern, irgendwoher muss die Leistung ja kommen. Wer so ein Teil in ein 24/7 Rechner einbaut, hat keine Ahnung. Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.

----------

## Thargor

Das hatte ich ja noch garnicht gehört  :Shocked: 

Aber mrsteven hat Recht. Erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Wenn die Treiber wirklich komplett und gut werden, dann hoff ich aber, dass nvidia nachzieht, schließlich hab ich mir grade erst eine 8800GTS gekauft   :Confused: 

----------

## hoschi

Also die Grafikkartenherstell haben im Gegensatz zu den CPU-Herstelleren eigentlich ziemlich gut bewiesen, dass sie nichts gelernt haben. Waehrend AMD/Intel den Stromverbrauch und die Abwaerme verringert und dabei die Leistung gesteigert haben, sieht es bei den Grafikkartenherstellern duester aus:

Erst wurden die Karten lang, dann laut, dann hat nicht mal mehr der Strom von Mainboard gereicht, dann fett und schwer so dass gleich zwei PCI-Slots dafuer draufgehen, dann nochmal lauter und jetzt braucht man ein 600 Watt Netzteil - vornehmlich wegen der Grafikkarte.

Ich finde das nicht gut. Und eine Grafikkarte die zwei Slots benoetigt kommt mir aus Prinzip ehrlich gesagt nicht ins Haus. Alle tueftlen an geringer Stromaufnahme, Abwaerme und Lautstaerke, allein wenn ich daran denke dass die Kisten mehr als doppelt so viel Strom verbrauchen wie vor drei Jahren wird mir schlecht.

Heizung kann man sich sparen.

Ich schau mal weiter wenn die Herstellungsverfahren gegen Ende des Sommers/Anfang Herbst wieder verbessert wurden, vielleicht gibts dann anstaendige Mainstreamkarten mit geringen Platz- und Stromverbrauch. Wo man nicht gleich ueberlegt, ob da jetzt eine B747 oder ein A380 startet.

----------

## UTgamer

Ja die Nachricht ist raus gegangen.

Ich sage nur abwarten und Tee trinken. So schnell werden die den kompletten Quellcode nicht rausrücken.

Für die jetzigen Modelle werde ich nicht damit rechnen, und bis der Kode mal überprüft, und sortiert vorliegt werden wohl Jahre vergehen, 2 mindestens. Solange werde ich auf Desktops nVidia weiterempfehlen.

----------

## a.forlorn

319W unter Vollast mit einen stark übertakteten CPU für das gesamte System (laut 3dcenter) finde ich nicht zuviel. Die Graka haben (auch  die nvidia) mehr Leistung in bestimmten Bereichen als die CPU, wo sollen denn die 109 GB/s Bandbreite sonst herkommen? 700 Mio. Transistoren haben nun einmal auch mehr Verlustleistung. Die 600W- Angaben stehen da zwar von den Herstellern im Raum, aber bei schlechten Netzteilen muss man wohl zu den 600er greifen, wo sicher auch 450W locker reichen. Was man allerdings mit den neuerdings aufkommenden 1000W Teilen machen soll, weiss ich nicht. Vorschläge?

Ati 2900XT: 700 Mio. Transistoren mit 170W bei 109 GB/s

AMD Opteron (Santa Rosa) : 227 Mio. Transistoren mit 95W bei 4 GB/s

Bei der Komplexität der GPU scheinen sowohl nvidia als auch ATI nicht in der Lage zu sein, die dies in 65nm massenweise herzustellen. Sicherlich wird da über das nächste Jahr der Sprung geschafft werden, dann wird auch der Verbrauch noch geringer. Immerhin hat ATI schon einmal 80nm, nvidia hat noch 90nm. Im Juni kommen dann die lowcost/ midcost ATI mit 65nm, bei nvidia ist da noch nichts in Sicht.

Thema lauter werden: da ist ATI nicht wirklich gut, wenn sich mal die Referenzdesigns anschaut. Leider übernehmen viele Hersteller das Referenzdesign der Kühler, vermutl. wegen dem Preis. Ich habe Kühler bei der 1900er und 800er gegen Produkte von Drittherstellern ausgetaucht, laufen wesentlich kühler und sind fast nicht mehr hörbar.

----------

## Carlo

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> 319W unter Vollast mit einen stark übertakteten CPU für das gesamte System (laut 3dcenter) finde ich nicht zuviel.

 

Dir ist bekannt, daß die ganzen Elektrogeräte und insbesondere der IT-Sektor einen immer größer werdenden Anteil am Stromverbrauch und damit auch an der Umweltverschmutzung haben!? Mittelfristiges Ziel sollte sein, daß kein normaler Desktop mehr als 150 Watt verbrät, langfristig noch wesentlich weniger. Wäre auch kein Bereich, bei dem saftige Steuern die europäische Wirtschaft wesentlich in Mitleidenschaft ziehen würden...

----------

## hoschi

Ich sehe es ähnlich wir Carlo. Ich will einen Computer, kein Heizkraftwerk.

PS: Nvidia und ATi lassen bei TSMC fertigen

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich stimme dem zu, doch nur weil es grad modern ist, sowas von heute auf morgen zu fordern, ist das in diesem Bereich in dieser Leistungsklasse leider nicht möglich. Die Kunden wollen aber mehr Leistung, wie man an den vielen Kommentaren sieht - Produkte an Kunden vorbeizubauen ist da auch keine Lösung. Das sieht man ja besonders gut an deutschen Autos. Solange wir Deutschen Waschmaschinen mit 1200 Watt kaufen (auch wenn Energieeffizienzklasse A), in den meisten Haushalten 4-8 60 und mehr Watt Glühlampen hängen, Staubsauger mit mittlerweile bis zu 1500 Watt verkauft werden, von Mikrowellen ganz zu schweigen, ist dies im Moment nicht viel.

Normale DesktopPC verbrauchen übrigens meist unter 150W, haben trotzdem 500W Netzteile. Ein 4400 mit einer 6600GT und 2 GB Ram braucht inkl. Monitor ca 145W unter Vollast. Anspruch und Wirklichkeit sind also sehr nahe zusammen. Das das HighEnd System im EndUser Bereich das im Moment nicht schafft bei den techn. Möglichkeiten ist klar. Der Nutzer entscheidet, ob er die Kosten tragen will und kann, oder wo er diesen Mehraufwand woanders sparen kann.

----------

## xraver

Kennt jemand ein vernünftiges, brauchbares Gerät mit dem man den Stromverbrauch messen kann?

Klar, im Baumarkt find ich schon was - aber vileicht hat jemand einen Tip.

----------

## Anarcho

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Kennt jemand ein vernünftiges, brauchbares Gerät mit dem man den Stromverbrauch messen kann?
> 
> Klar, im Baumarkt find ich schon was - aber vileicht hat jemand einen Tip.

 

Ich habe mir damals eins bei den Stadtwerken geliehen. Da würde ich mal anfragen.

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Es ist unklar ob ATi wirklich die OpenGL-Treiber offen legt, wenn sie es tun, waeren Nvidia-Karte bei Linux-Anwender bald eine Seltenheit, sofern Nvidia nicht nachzieht.

 

Aber auch nur bei Opensource/GPL-Fetischisten, wo ich mich nicht dazu zähle. Mir ist es egal, ob der Graka-Treiber quelloffen oder -geschlossen ist. Viele setzen Linux eben aus Gründen der Quelloffenheit und/oder GPL ein.

----------

## hoschi

Ja, ich gehoere zu den vielen dennen Quelloffenheit und GPL viel bedeuten  :Very Happy: 

Allerdings hat der quelloffene Treiber eine gutes Argument, sogar fuer den Miristallesegal-Typen: Es funktioniert einfach - Einsteigen, Schuessel umdrehen, Losfahren

Sind aber auch meist die, deren System nicht lange laeuft   :Cool: 

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Allerdings hat der quelloffene Treiber eine gutes Argument, sogar fuer den Miristallesegal-Typen: Es funktioniert einfach - Einsteigen, Schuessel umdrehen, Losfahren

 

Macht der nVidia-Treiber aber auch, funktioniert einfach. Genauso wie der quellgeschlossene Treiber meiner ISDN-Karte

----------

## a.forlorn

Und der ATI fglrx auch.

----------

## hoschi

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sirro

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Macht der nVidia-Treiber aber auch, funktioniert einfach.

 

Den Vorteil der Quelloffenheit sehe ich nichtmal im funktionieren oder nicht funktionieren. Aber ich faende gut wenn Treiber auch noch einigermassen unterstuetzt werden (koennen) wenn eine Firma kein Interesse mehr daran hat oder schlicht pleite geht.

Also IMO auch Vorteile für Leute, die keine Probleme mit Closed-Source ansich haben (ich nutze ja auch Opera  :Wink: )

BTW: Matrox hatte AFAIK bis zur G550 quelloffene Treiber.

----------

## Erdie

Nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen ist es nicht sicher, daß quelloffene Treiber unbedingt die beste Qualität haben - das Kubuntu Notbook meiner Lebensgefährtin hat einen Intel i945GM Chipsatz und bei Verwendung von 3D Funktionen besteht innerhalb von einer Minute die 50% Chance für einen Totalabsturz von Xorg. Von daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum die Intel Treiber immer so gelobt werden.

Trotzdem begrüße ich quelloffene Treiber, keine Frage ..

-Erdie

----------

## hoschi

Ich würde den Fehler nicht unbedingt nur beim Treiber suchen. Meine GMA900 (i915GM-Chipsatz) hat bei Xorg-7.2 ohnehin einen Performancesprung von satten 40% in Quake3 hingelegt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das Quake3 mal mit voller Qualitaet so fluessig laufen wuerde. Wobei das auch an MESA liegen könnte.

----------

## Anarcho

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Allerdings hat der quelloffene Treiber eine gutes Argument, sogar fuer den Miristallesegal-Typen: Es funktioniert einfach - Einsteigen, Schuessel umdrehen, Losfahren 
> 
> Macht der nVidia-Treiber aber auch, funktioniert einfach. Genauso wie der quellgeschlossene Treiber meiner ISDN-Karte

 

Allerdings nicht unbedingt wenn man direkt auf eine neue Kernel- oder Xorgversion umsteigen möchte. Da muss man dann hoffen das nVidia einen neuen Treiber rausbringt und das ist zumindest bei den legacy Treibern nicht so zwingend gegeben. Ich möchte mir in nem halben Jahr keine neue Karte kaufen müssen weil meine Karte mit einem aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr läuft...

----------

## firefly

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   Allerdings hat der quelloffene Treiber eine gutes Argument, sogar fuer den Miristallesegal-Typen: Es funktioniert einfach - Einsteigen, Schuessel umdrehen, Losfahren 
> 
> Macht der nVidia-Treiber aber auch, funktioniert einfach. Genauso wie der quellgeschlossene Treiber meiner ISDN-Karte 
> 
> Allerdings nicht unbedingt wenn man direkt auf eine neue Kernel- oder Xorgversion umsteigen möchte. Da muss man dann hoffen das nVidia einen neuen Treiber rausbringt und das ist zumindest bei den legacy Treibern nicht so zwingend gegeben. Ich möchte mir in nem halben Jahr keine neue Karte kaufen müssen weil meine Karte mit einem aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr läuft...

 

bei den nvidia-treibern besteht eine größere möglichkeit, das ein patch von jemanden geschrieben wird, da ja die  schnittstelle zum kernel im quellcode vorhanden ist.

----------

## hoschi

Oh toll, wirklich   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Oh toll, wirklich  

 

moep allemal besser als das man komplett auf den hersteller hoffen muss, das der einen aktuallisierten Treiber bereitstellt, wenn sich was am kernel ändert  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   Allerdings hat der quelloffene Treiber eine gutes Argument, sogar fuer den Miristallesegal-Typen: Es funktioniert einfach - Einsteigen, Schuessel umdrehen, Losfahren 
> 
> Macht der nVidia-Treiber aber auch, funktioniert einfach. Genauso wie der quellgeschlossene Treiber meiner ISDN-Karte 
> 
> Allerdings nicht unbedingt wenn man direkt auf eine neue Kernel- oder Xorgversion umsteigen möchte. Da muss man dann hoffen das nVidia einen neuen Treiber rausbringt und das ist zumindest bei den legacy Treibern nicht so zwingend gegeben. Ich möchte mir in nem halben Jahr keine neue Karte kaufen müssen weil meine Karte mit einem aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr läuft... 
> ...

 

Das bringt dir im Falle eines neuen Xorg-Servers nur leider garnichts.

----------

## hoschi

Oders anders gesagt, den Closed-Source Treiber zu patchen ist mit Abstand das beschissenste...

Und in Produktivumgebungen gibts für so eine Gefrickel höchstens Haue vom Admin.

----------

